# Online practice exams



## genjer712 (Aug 12, 2012)

I am scheduled to take my CPC exam 8/25. I have been working on the online practice exams for the last few days. I am very nervous because I have not been doing as good as I would like. I assume the online questions are very similar to the actual exam......if that is the case, I am even more nervous. 

I find myself finishing in just under 2 hours per 50 questions and still miss quite a few. This has me even more nervous because you are given less than 6 hours for the exam and I am sure I will need a bathroom break.

Any pointers on how to get through the exam with time to spare and still feel confident that I made enough "right" answers to pass???


----------



## Rip (Aug 12, 2012)

I was very nervous about the time too, but found the actual certification test was easier because it was not on a computer but from a booklet and you fill in the circles on an answer sheet.
I took much longer on the practice tests too and was worried about finishing but actually finished in 5 hours and 1 minute.  Don't drink a lot before the test.  Take some hard candies (unwrapped)
and some quite snacks to the test with you.  Bring some water or soft drink to the test and take sips.  Go with your gut answer and don't second guess yourself.  Good luck on the test.


----------



## Aprilgish@rocketmail.com (Aug 12, 2012)

I am taking mine on 9/8/12 and I bought the practice test A. I don't have much help to offer but what I have learned is skim over the test and answer the easiest quests first. The long and complicated ones, I went to last. I also have googled a lot to read tips on passing the test. Have you bought the study guide from AAPC? That has helped me out a lot! Mine is borrowed from a friend and even though it is 2011, it gives me a lot of resources to study each chapter in a break down mode. Good luck to you and hang in there and just focus.


----------



## sumeet_lawhare@yahoo.com (Aug 13, 2012)

*.*

dont calculate your time with no. of Questions .... cause its not like that .. for easy and small questions you will take less time... and for big and hard more.... Que in the sections like anatomy .... HCPCS will not even take a min per Que .. so the time spared in these Que.. u can give to big and tough sections... 
So dont worry the the is sufficient.. just practice.. more.... and be confidant.. i was felt the same when i use to not finish in time during my practice.... but at final exam time i made it... it the pressure of the exam which dose the magic for us i guess.... so give your best you will definitely make it.. 

And one more thing solve the easy sections first so as the time passes you will build up your confidence.. and the tough one also will get easily solved... 

All the best 

Sumeet


----------



## w.baxter1073@gmail.com (Aug 13, 2012)

*Sitting for exam*

I took my test about 2 1/2 years ago and determined that 'I was just going to do my best!'  I arrived early (about 30 minutes). found my seat, went to the bathroom then stood next to my seat and did back, arm and leg stretches.  Then I was a bit more relaxed.  

I began the exam at the begining, when I got to a question that I really felt like it was too much (I had spent 3-4 minutes on it, and still hadn't gotten anywhere), I lightly penciled a hash mark to the side of it on the answer key, and skipped over it and went on.  This worked very well, as I found that after reviewing a hard one, and resolving myself that I could/would come back to it, and that it was okay to do so, I found that the rest did not seem nearly as hard.  

When I finished a section, looked at the clock and found that I was making good time, I went to the ladies room and came back refocused and able to continue.  Relaxing is the key.  You can always come back to one(s) that you may have difficulty with.  

When our instructor advised that we had one hour left, I only had one question left with two question to go back and review!  Try to find the mindset of:  It's just a test!  I know this material!  If this question is requiring too much time, let me get on to the questions that I DO know the answers to, and I will come back the the harder ones later.

Remember also to rule out the easy ones that may look difficult.  As an example:  If the multiple choice contain 4 answers and two of them have a modifier 25 and two of them have a modifier 26, read the dictation and determine which modifier is correct.  Then you have already narrowed your correct answers to just two of the multiple choices and not the original 4!!!!!

Good luck.  Will love to hear how you did.


----------



## genjer712 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you for the encouragement and tips. I bought the AAPC study guide first and just thought it was not enough. I am glad I bought the online exams because they were much harder than the study guide questions.

I did find myself spending too much time on the "hard ones" and decided to skip those and come back to them. I also have been doing a lot of overtime at work lately because we are so short staffed. After working 10-11 hours days, I was not focused enough to do well on the practice exams (especially with a 5 year running around it is hard to stay focused). I found myself not studying during the week after work, but spending more time on the weekend after being more rested. And.... Ta-Dah.....results were much better. I felt better knowing that as long as I am rested I will thoroughly read and not just skim.

I also tend to second guess myself. I need to stick with my gut feeling because 8 out of 10 times my gut answer was the right one.

I will keep you posted!!


----------



## sturro (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello there, I am about to take cpc exam in a couple of days but my problem is speed can any one gives  me some tips

Thanks 
    yvo


----------



## bethdeak (Oct 30, 2013)

sturro said:


> Hello there, I am about to take cpc exam in a couple of days but my problem is speed can any one gives  me some tips
> 
> Thanks
> yvo



If you have a sample exam try timing yourself with a kitchen timer so you can get a feel for what two minutes is like.

Other than that, try to answer the questions that are easier for you first, whether it be anatomy, ect, and then 'bank' that time for the ones that are harder.  That strategy worked for me when I sat for the exam.


good luck!


----------

